# Protection Rings



## Smoky Jordan (3/6/15)

Hi Guys

How do these things protect your tank or is it more for show?

Thanks


----------



## devdev (3/6/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> How do these things protect your tank or is it more for show?
> 
> Thanks


Its intended to prevent direct impact if your tank and mod fall on to the floor. Basically intended to spread the shock of the impact across the ring, and hopefully prevent the tank from cracking.

They also can look cool. I currently only use one on my Doge, it helps to partially close the air holes and is easier to move than rotating the whole top piece to close or open the holes.

A lot of people I have seen use them for decorative purposes. Each to their own...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

@devdev - i was thinking of getting two of these rings for my Lemo1. 
I fear that soon I may not be able to get a replacement glass if it were to crack
Am not concerned about the looks because I seldom take it out the house

Lol that you use it on the Doge...
Reminds me of using a small elastic band to close one of the three tiny airholes on the mPT2 some time back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (3/6/15)

devdev said:


> Its intended to prevent direct impact if your tank and mod fall on to the floor. Basically intended to spread the shock of the impact across the ring, and hopefully prevent the tank from cracking.
> 
> They also can look cool. I currently only use one on my Doge, it helps to partially close the air holes and is easier to move than rotating the whole top piece to close or open the holes.
> 
> A lot of people I have seen use them for decorative purposes. Each to their own...


Thanks @ Dev development that really helpful - duel purpose I dig it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

